# Cz 75 bd



## Chiefmoose (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes I just purchased a new cz75bd and wanting to buy a holster for it. Can anyone recommend one please? I have looked at Fobus Holster CZ 75 75BD 85 Compact 9mm High Point Gun Pouch but have been told they don't work right. Any help would be appreciated Thanks Chiefmoose


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What sort of holster are you looking for? I have a $12 Uncle Mikes for 1911s that holds mine fine for monkeying about at the range. 
For a more serious applications I'm not going to be much help. I don't know why some of the Fobus/Galco offerings wouldn't work. The differences between the different models are almost a non issue as far as a holster is concerned.


----------



## Chiefmoose (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Overkill Not sure but was looking at the Fobus because It didn't cover the whole pistol, was worried about wear on the bluing. I want one for at the range and was just looking for something easy on the pistol but effective. I will check out the uncle Mikes Thanks for the help


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

FWIW, it's an Uncle Mikes Sidekick size 5 (Nylon), for full sized semi autos. Again, nothing fancy, but it works OK.


----------



## Chiefmoose (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll check into it.


----------

